# New pics of my filly (:



## kaylaturner

Lets try this again...
here are new pics of my filly.
tell me what you think! 
and remember...this is for conformation...not health!!
(if your not going to help then dont post please)


----------



## lilruffian

Her shoulder is upright, that's the first thing i notice.
She stands a little under herself, but not extremely.
Bum high & neck needs muscle, but that should come with age.
Back legs dont look too bad & i think that you should have a nice, sturdy mare when she's grown


----------



## kaylaturner

lilruffian said:


> Her shoulder is upright, that's the first thing i notice.
> She stands a little under herself, but not extremely.
> Bum high & neck needs muscle, but that should come with age.
> Back legs dont look too bad & i think that you should have a nice, sturdy mare when she's grown


ive noticed she stands a little under herself..it didnt look that bad in person but it looks worse in pictures. 

she will be 2 in april


----------



## DrumRunner

She's a very awkward looking 2 year old. Very big head, hopefully she'll grow into it. She's standing under herself but this could also be from being sore. Her feet need to be done, yesterday. That is probably why she's sore and standing under herself. She's pretty butt high and her should is wonky..Weak neck..It's hard to give you an accurate conformation critique on a horse so young. Their bodies change drastically when growing and she won't be fully grown until 6 or so...She's also pretty small for a 2 year old..BUT we've already discussed that...

You would also greatly benefit from posting a thread in the Health section. This little filly has problems that needs to be addressed and you be responsible for.


----------



## kaylaturner

DrumRunner said:


> She's a very awkward looking 2 year old. Very big head, hopefully she'll grow into it. She's standing under herself but this could also be from being sore. Her feet need to be done, yesterday. That is probably why she's sore and standing under herself. She's pretty butt high and her should is wonky..Weak neck..It's hard to give you an accurate conformation critique on a horse so young. Their bodies change drastically when growing and she won't be fully grown until 6 or so...She's also pretty small for a 2 year old..BUT we've already discussed that...
> 
> You would also greatly benefit from posting a thread in the Health section. This little filly has problems that needs to be addressed and you be responsible for.


its very hard to tell anything about her right now.i really hope she grows into her head too lol,its pretty big. her feet will be done monday or tuesday. i will post more pictures of her once she looses all of her winter fur.


----------



## DrumRunner

kaylaturner said:


> its very hard to tell anything about her right now.i really hope she grows into her head too lol,its pretty big. her feet will be done monday or tuesday. i will post more pictures of her once she looses all of her winter fur.


Good. The ferriar coming out and trimming her is going to make a world of difference for her...A good high fat food and a better diet will help with her coat too. Especially her over all well being..


----------



## kaylaturner

DrumRunner said:


> Good. The ferriar coming out and trimming her is going to make a world of difference for her...A good high fat food and a better diet will help with her coat too. Especially her over all well being..


i plan on switching her feed to either the purina 400 or the eguine junior,im not really sure what would be best tho


----------



## DrumRunner

Please remember here that I'm trying to help you. Okay?

What kind of hay is she getting right now? Curious about what quality..I'm guessing she hasn't seen a vet either? You would be very wise to get a vet out to check up on her and give her the vaccines she needs..I would ask the vet when s/he comes out what they think would be best for her. It wouldn't hurt to add a free choice mineral block to their turn out. Hay and feed won't cover all of the nutrients a growing filly needs. You'll have to cover all of the bases to ensure she has the best to help her develop to her best. When was she wormed last? and with what?

The Purina Omolene 400 is pretty good.. I feed the Omolene 200 and Nutrena SafeChoice to my barrel horses. The Safe Choice and Omolene 400 would probably be a very good mix for your filly. I'd definitely wean her onto it though, you don't want her to colic.


----------



## kaylaturner

DrumRunner said:


> Please remember here that I'm trying to help you. Okay?
> 
> What kind of hay is she getting right now? Curious about what quality..I'm guessing she hasn't seen a vet either? You would be very wise to get a vet out to check up on her and give her the vaccines she needs..I would ask the vet when s/he comes out what they think would be best for her. It wouldn't hurt to add a free choice mineral block to their turn out. Hay and feed won't cover all of the nutrients a growing filly needs. You'll have to cover all of the bases to ensure she has the best to help her develop to her best. When was she wormed last? and with what?
> 
> The Purina Omolene 400 is pretty good.. I feed the Omolene 200 and Nutrena SafeChoice to my barrel horses. The Safe Choice and Omolene 400 would probably be a very good mix for your filly. I'd definitely wean her onto it though, you don't want her to colic.


i think they are gettin fescue hay now. they have a mineral block in their pasture also. she was wormed at the beginning of december i think and i dont remember what kind i got.

i fed the 200 to my first mare then switched to the feed i have now.
i looked at the 400 and it recomends to feed that till their 2 so would it be okay to feed her that longer than 2 yrs of age?


----------



## jbolt

her belly looks too.....idk my gassy, haybelly, she looks rather uncomfortable. The angles of her feet are such that she is looking sickle hocked. I dont think she is though. i know it is expensive, but it will even out in the end.......Your farrier is not going to make the greatest shape, becacse she is short even though she needs to be angled, not much toe to shape.....get him out every 3 weeks for 3 months ( ='s aroung $120 total) and she, with good supportive nutrition ( I HIGHLY suggest platinum performance supplement) should have a GREAT set of legs. maybe a little long in the back, i would also, after her farrier visit, work on good roundpen stuff to teach her to be supple and responsive on the ground. I see her being a very sturdy little pony. I would not suggest riding her for at least another year.


----------



## kaylaturner

jbolt said:


> her belly looks too.....idk my gassy, haybelly, she looks rather uncomfortable. The angles of her feet are such that she is looking sickle hocked. I dont think she is though. i know it is expensive, but it will even out in the end.......Your farrier is not going to make the greatest shape, becacse she is short even though she needs to be angled, not much toe to shape.....get him out every 3 weeks for 3 months ( ='s aroung $120 total) and she, with good supportive nutrition ( I HIGHLY suggest platinum performance supplement) should have a GREAT set of legs. maybe a little long in the back, i would also, after her farrier visit, work on good roundpen stuff to teach her to be supple and responsive on the ground. I see her being a very sturdy little pony. I would not suggest riding her for at least another year.


that would get expensive lol,if i have the money everytime i will try to do that.
i dont have a round pen to work in.ill try to find one close i could use.i think shes gunna be pretty sturdy also. i dont plan on riding her any until she atleast 3


----------



## DrumRunner

kaylaturner said:


> i think they are gettin fescue hay now. they have a mineral block in their pasture also. she was wormed at the beginning of december i think and i dont remember what kind i got.
> 
> i fed the 200 to my first mare then switched to the feed i have now.
> i looked at the 400 and it recomends to feed that till their 2 so would it be okay to feed her that longer than 2 yrs of age?


Ok..I would change the mineral block out every so often..Don't leave it until it's gone. It seems like they lose interest in it after it rains on it a few times. The 300 is good to feed to any growing horse, I've even fed it to my mare who is hard to keep weight on. I like mixing the all grain feeds with a pellet, hence the Safe Choice..it's also a great feed and when you do decide to take her off of the Omolene 300 you'll already have a good base feed that's she's used to. I would worm her again, but that's just me..and I like to use this









You can find it at places at Tractor Supply pretty easily..

You'll also want to go ahead and get her on a worming calender like this so you'll be able to keep your routine and get a very good start and program going for her..









A few sites that you, and Brittany, should look into and learn a few things are 
Control equine internal parasites | Safe-Guard Equine Dewormer with fenbendazole

Purina Horse Feeds - OMOLENE

SafeChoice Horse Feed by Nutrena

Horse Training - What Can I Do With a Two or Three Year Old? - Training a Two or Three Year Old

Because of her small size and the fact that she hasn't had the best care I would definitely wait until 3 to do serious training with her...Now is the time for a lot of good ground work, rubbing a saddle pad on her, you could even ground drive her right now..but not sitting on her or riding her..Even sitting bareback can hurt her, though it doesn't seem like it.. When bareback, your weight isn't distributed like it would be in a saddle. So when you're riding bareback all of your weight is in one spot on her back and her back isn't developed enough to hold up your weight without stress. Even with older horses you have to think about these things..That's why it is SO important to know all of the details and facts about these things before jumping into it without thinking..


----------



## PaintsPwn

kaylaturner said:


> i think they are gettin fescue hay now. they have a mineral block in their pasture also. she was wormed at the beginning of december i think and i dont remember what kind i got.
> 
> i fed the 200 to my first mare then switched to the feed i have now.
> i looked at the 400 and it recomends to feed that till their 2 so would it be okay to feed her that longer than 2 yrs of age?


Not sure what you're reading in accordance to the Omolene 400, but you can feed it to any age of horse.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I see long pasterns, bulky head, upright shoulder, lean through the flank, neck ties in low, weird gaskin. My diagnosis is that she was pretty thin at one time and has been fattened up, but still lacks muscle where she needs it. 

The muscle will get better with age, exercise, and great groceries. She'll probably never have a babydoll head, but it will look better when she is older. I suspect it isn't as bulky as it looks because she has a lot of hair under her jaw. 

I think she may be a little rough to ride, but will be a nice mare for trail riding or playdaying. I'd love to see pics of her again in 60 days when she has been fed up and loses that hair! Cute little thing, I love her color!

I would also give her a safeguard powerpack of wormer, she looks a little wormy. Sometimes it is hard to completely get rid of the worms in young horses with one dose, they just come back!


----------



## DrumRunner

PaintsPwn said:


> Not sure what you're reading in accordance to the Omolene 400, but you can feed it to any age of horse.



I think she means the 300..not 400.


----------



## NdAppy

What kind of mineral block is it? Is it the slat block with trace minerals?

Your feeding the same feed as Brittany correct? I know she said she was going to get the information on what is in it in her thread. 

Ultium would also be a good option - Purina Horse Feeds - ULTIUM


----------



## missnashvilletime

She has long pasterns, a longish hollow back, a wormy belly, a dull coat, straight shoulder and weak neck. 
A cheap way to add calories and help her coat is corn oil top dress it on her feed or grain start with a 1/2 cup. That will help her tremendously and most horses like the taste, for the wormy belly light lunging will help, you don't need a round pen to lunge. About 5 minutes a day to start with, and 3-5 days a week, you can work up to more if you like but that's a good place to start and it will help her get used to the idea of being worked with. Do not start lunging until she has her feet trimmed, working her as she is now could do some serious damage to her tendons and her legs in general, once she is trimmed don't overwork her as that will put strain on her growing bones and tendons. Never lunge her for more than 20-25 min.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper

She looks like a growing filly, she needs muscle and feet done but honestly I don't think we will fully be able to tell until she's fully grown. Pretty little filly though I love her blue eyes.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

You ask for a critique, but without any reference to health. Almost impossible really, since I feel her health might have a lot to do with her appearance.

Others here, have given you lots of very good advice on feeding this filly. Get her off fescue grass/hay asap. It just isn't good and can be even dangerous. Do a google search and you will get much information. 

I see she is 2 years old. How tall is she? Do you know anything about her sire and dam? 

Only going by the pictures, it is difficult to tell a whole lot, since she has a winter coat. She might be more lean than she looks, under all that coat. If she were in good condition, I don't think she is long backed. I do think she might be a bit straight in the rear. That might look better if she were more muscled. 

Her pasterns look long, but that might be because of hoof length, which I can't really see very well. She definitely toes out on all four feet. She is very narrow in body. Her neck is short and hollow. That tells me at some time, she has been severely malnourished. It will improve with good condition. Can't do much about her head, but once her neck improves, her head will not appear so large. Actually, I think her head is not too large for her body.

She does appear goose-rumped and bum high, but that could be because of her age at this point. With good care, she could become a cute little pony. I tend to think she will never become horse size. Certainly do not allow anyone to ride her, until she is in perfect condition and well over 3 years old. She needs time to recover from the obvious poor care she has had in the past.

Is there any chance this filly is bred? Just asking.

Here is a pic of one of my daughter's little Gypsies, at 2 years and 1 month. While I don't expect your filly to have the same type bone, your little girl should end up looking in as good a condition as this one, with good care and proper feeding.

Lizzie


----------



## kaylaturner

DrumRunner said:


> Ok..I would change the mineral block out every so often..Don't leave it until it's gone. It seems like they lose interest in it after it rains on it a few times. The 300 is good to feed to any growing horse, I've even fed it to my mare who is hard to keep weight on. I like mixing the all grain feeds with a pellet, hence the Safe Choice..it's also a great feed and when you do decide to take her off of the Omolene 300 you'll already have a good base feed that's she's used to. I would worm her again, but that's just me..and I like to use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it at places at Tractor Supply pretty easily..
> 
> You'll also want to go ahead and get her on a worming calender like this so you'll be able to keep your routine and get a very good start and program going for her..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few sites that you, and Brittany, should look into and learn a few things are
> Control equine internal parasites | Safe-Guard Equine Dewormer with fenbendazole
> 
> Purina Horse Feeds - OMOLENE
> 
> SafeChoice Horse Feed by Nutrena
> 
> Horse Training - What Can I Do With a Two or Three Year Old? - Training a Two or Three Year Old
> 
> Because of her small size and the fact that she hasn't had the best care I would definitely wait until 3 to do serious training with her...Now is the time for a lot of good ground work, rubbing a saddle pad on her, you could even ground drive her right now..but not sitting on her or riding her..Even sitting bareback can hurt her, though it doesn't seem like it.. When bareback, your weight isn't distributed like it would be in a saddle. So when you're riding bareback all of your weight is in one spot on her back and her back isn't developed enough to hold up your weight without stress. Even with older horses you have to think about these things..That's why it is SO important to know all of the details and facts about these things before jumping into it without thinking..


okay i will deff look into the 300 feed,im not sure that the tractor supply near my house has the 400. she is already used to the saddle pad and everything but im goin to start de-sensitizing her to different things.



trainerunlimited said:


> I see long pasterns, bulky head, upright shoulder, lean through the flank, neck ties in low, weird gaskin. My diagnosis is that she was pretty thin at one time and has been fattened up, but still lacks muscle where she needs it.
> 
> The muscle will get better with age, exercise, and great groceries. She'll probably never have a babydoll head, but it will look better when she is older. I suspect it isn't as bulky as it looks because she has a lot of hair under her jaw.
> 
> I think she may be a little rough to ride, but will be a nice mare for trail riding or playdaying. I'd love to see pics of her again in 60 days when she has been fed up and loses that hair! Cute little thing, I love her color!
> 
> I would also give her a safeguard powerpack of wormer, she looks a little wormy. Sometimes it is hard to completely get rid of the worms in young horses with one dose, they just come back!


when she trots it looks VERY bouncy lol but her canter looks smooth..i cant wait to ride her and find out. trail riding is mostly goin to be what we do and some playing around in fields. thanks i think shes cute also.



NdAppy said:


> What kind of mineral block is it? Is it the slat block with trace minerals?
> 
> Your feeding the same feed as Brittany correct? I know she said she was going to get the information on what is in it in her thread.
> 
> Ultium would also be a good option - Purina Horse Feeds - ULTIUM


im not completely sure what kind the mineral block is,ill find out and get back to you on that one.i feed her a different feed than brittany but im not sure what all is in it but im goin to change it very soon to the omelene.



Theissyhunterjumper said:


> She looks like a growing filly, she needs muscle and feet done but honestly I don't think we will fully be able to tell until she's fully grown. Pretty little filly though I love her blue eyes.


i think its kind of hard to tell too with all that fur and shes so young.
i will post more pictures in the summer when all that fur is gone.
i love her blue eyes also lol. they make her look crazy tho lol


----------



## kaylaturner

FeatheredFeet said:


> You ask for a critique, but without any reference to health. Almost impossible really, since I feel her health might have a lot to do with her appearance.
> 
> Others here, have given you lots of very good advice on feeding this filly. Get her off fescue grass/hay asap. It just isn't good and can be even dangerous. Do a google search and you will get much information.
> 
> I see she is 2 years old. How tall is she? Do you know anything about her sire and dam?
> 
> Only going by the pictures, it is difficult to tell a whole lot, since she has a winter coat. She might be more lean than she looks, under all that coat. If she were in good condition, I don't think she is long backed. I do think she might be a bit straight in the rear. That might look better if she were more muscled.
> 
> Her pasterns look long, but that might be because of hoof length, which I can't really see very well. She definitely toes out on all four feet. She is very narrow in body. Her neck is short and hollow. That tells me at some time, she has been severely malnourished. It will improve with good condition. Can't do much about her head, but once her neck improves, her head will not appear so large. Actually, I think her head is not too large for her body.
> 
> She does appear goose-rumped and bum high, but that could be because of her age at this point. With good care, she could become a cute little pony. I tend to think she will never become horse size. Certainly do not allow anyone to ride her, until she is in perfect condition and well over 3 years old. She needs time to recover from the obvious poor care she has had in the past.
> 
> Is there any chance this filly is bred? Just asking.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of my daughter's little Gypsies, at 2 years and 1 month. While I don't expect your filly to have the same type bone, your little girl should end up looking in as good a condition as this one, with good care and proper feeding.
> 
> Lizzie


right now id say she is around 13hh. all i know about her parents was her dam was 13+hh and her sire was 15.1hh. im pretty sure she was been malnourished at some point,i feel if she wasnt she would be taller. ive done the string test and it said she would be 14hh..im hoping she can still reach this with the proper care.

your daughters horse is beautiful...i love gypsy vanners


----------



## NdAppy

When you do go to switch her feed, you need to do so slowly.

Also get a scale. Feed should be fed by weight not scopes. Not all feed weighs the same.


----------



## kaylaturner

NdAppy said:


> When you do go to switch her feed, you need to do so slowly.
> 
> Also get a scale. Feed should be fed by weight not scopes. Not all feed weighs the same.


okay i willl.i might not get it switched this week but i will after her feet get trimmed..gotta do one thing at a time when you dont have much money


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Im not good at confo but I love her butt. The fact that its all white with two black marks on each and then a white tail!! Too cute


----------



## kaylaturner

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Im not good at confo but I love her butt. The fact that its all white with two black marks on each and then a white tail!! Too cute


i love her markings too lol but my favorite things about her are her eyes and her temperment


----------



## Twilight Arabians

She's cute! She reminds me a lot of a filly I rescued years ago, she was also small for her age, I bought her when she was about 10 months old and had her tell she was about 3, in that time she went from about 12 hands to about 13.3 and I decided to sell her because I didn't think she would get big enough. Well little ****** had a late growth spurt and if 15 hands now... she was also very akward looking like your girl but grew up nice.  

As far as her health stuff goes you should have a vet out to check her over, I know it costs a lot but it is worth it to know you have a healthy, happy horse. 

Also if she has been in with a stallion at any point I would get her checked. I had a filly that got in with a stallion just one time and got prego and she was only 1 1/2. I ended up having to give her shots so that she would absorb the foal other wise there was a high chance that having it might kill it and/or her, I still feel bad about it but she was okay in the end, she was just to young to be a mom and so is your girl.


----------



## NdAppy

*cough* It is physically impossible for a fetus of any size to be absorbed. They are aborted.


----------



## kaylaturner

Twilight Arabians said:


> She's cute! She reminds me a lot of a filly I rescued years ago, she was also small for her age, I bought her when she was about 10 months old and had her tell she was about 3, in that time she went from about 12 hands to about 13.3 and I decided to sell her because I didn't think she would get big enough. Well little ****** had a late growth spurt and if 15 hands now... she was also very akward looking like your girl but grew up nice.
> 
> As far as her health stuff goes you should have a vet out to check her over, I know it costs a lot but it is worth it to know you have a healthy, happy horse.
> 
> Also if she has been in with a stallion at any point I would get her checked. I had a filly that got in with a stallion just one time and got prego and she was only 1 1/2. I ended up having to give her shots so that she would absorb the foal other wise there was a high chance that having it might kill it and/or her, I still feel bad about it but she was okay in the end, she was just to young to be a mom and so is your girl.


thanks...i love her lol.i cant wait to see how she turns out when shes all grown up...i also cant wait to look at pics from now and then lol. hopefully theres a big difference 

she has been with stallions since she was born i think.i was thinkin about gettin some kinda shot someone recommended before..i cant think of what its called now and giving it to her jus in case but i havnt yet.


----------



## NdAppy

The shot is called lute. Please do have her checked before administering any shots. Have her palpated or ultrasounded.


----------



## pepperduck

kaylaturner said:


> she has been with stallions since she was born i think.i was thinkin about gettin some kinda shot someone recommended before..i cant think of what its called now and giving it to her jus in case but i havnt yet.


You are really on the right track to getting this filly looking great! She is going to be a beautiful horse one day. Since finances are tight, instead of depending on getting her a shot, you could just separate her from the stallion :wink:. Anyways, I can't wait to see her all shed out in the summer!


----------



## kaylaturner

NdAppy said:


> The shot is called lute. Please do have her checked before administering any shots. Have her palpated or ultrasounded.


i will look into that,it might take a while for me to get up enough money but i will have that done


----------



## franknbeans

She is really cute. I am concerned tho that you do not have the resources to properly care for her if you don't have the $$ for this or that.....I know you didn't want to hear negatives, but......She has been with a stallion, so she needs to be palpated. Not when you get the $$, ASAP. OTherwise, you will end up to late to lute her.

I also DO NOT agree with Drum Runner and her rotational dewormer. That is not recommended so much anymore. Do the power pack, then do fecals every 3 months. Costs about the same as the wormer and you know what you are dealing with. Many times you don't even need to worm.


----------



## kaylaturner

franknbeans said:


> She is really cute. I am concerned tho that you do not have the resources to properly care for her if you don't have the $$ for this or that.....I know you didn't want to hear negatives, but......She has been with a stallion, so she needs to be palpated. Not when you get the $$, ASAP. OTherwise, you will end up to late to lute her.
> 
> I also DO NOT agree with Drum Runner and her rotational dewormer. That is not recommended so much anymore. Do the power pack, then do fecals every 3 months. Costs about the same as the wormer and you know what you are dealing with. Many times you don't even need to worm.


im pretty sure i will need money to have that done...i DONT have it right this moment so therefore i cant get it done yet...ill take donations tho 
(;


----------



## Twilight Arabians

NdAppy said:


> *cough* It is physically impossible for a fetus of any size to be absorbed. They are aborted.



Well the vet explained it to me at the time as the foal being absorbed, I was consufed after I gave her all the shots and the vet came and checked her and I asked if she would need surgery or any such thing and she said no the fetus had been absorbed, but I was very upset so maybe the vet thought absorbed would be a more sensitive word to use then saying it was aborted... but who knows, I'm not a vet I just did what she told me to do. :-/


----------



## kaylaturner

Twilight Arabians said:


> Well the vet explained it to me at the time as the foal being absorbed, I was consufed after I gave her all the shots and the vet came and checked it and I asked if she would need surgery and any such thing and she said no the fetus had been absorbed, but I was very upset so maybe the vet thought absorbed would be a more sensitive word to use then saying it was aborted... but who knows, I'm not a vet I just did what she told me to do. :-/


do you remember how much the shot was?


----------



## NdAppy

@Twilight - a lot of people still use absorbed. I use humans miscarrying/aborting at anytime during a pregnancy the same as with a horse. Same idea, different size scale.


----------



## NdAppy

Kayla - your best bet is to call and discuss that with your vet.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

kaylaturner said:


> do you remember how much the shot was?


This was awhile back but it was $35 a shot and I had to give her one shot a week for 4 weeks. After all was said and done I had paid about $350 for the shots and 2 farm calls to have her ultrasound my filly. If you have a trailer and can take her to the vet that will save you a lot of money, sadly I didn't have a trailer at the time so I had to pay $75 alone just to have her come out...


----------



## kaylaturner

Twilight Arabians said:


> This was awhile back but it was $35 a shot and I had to give her one shot a week for 4 weeks. After all was said and done I had paid about $350 for the shots and 2 farm calls to have her ultrasound my filly. If you have a trailer and can take her to the vet that will save you a lot of money, sadly I didn't have a trailer at the time so I had to pay $75 alone just to have her come out...


ohh well that aint too bad...i dont have a trailer either  lol
i might could find one tho but i think its only 54 dollars for my vet to come
to where my filly is


----------



## Elana

She is very very VERY straight through the stifle. This conformation can result in a stifle that pops our of place. I find her weak through the loin and a bit back at the knee. Her shoulder is upright and the angle at point of shoulder is narrow.. a wider angle is more desirable. Her hocks and knees are low to the ground which is good and she looks to have large, roomy hocks which will help considering the over straight hind leg conformation. 

Her neck is a bit short.. head a bit large.. indicating a life of less than adequate feed.. though with the over all condition I would say she has good quantity of feed. She lacks quality and cannot get enough nutrition from the hay and grain she is getting.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

kaylaturner said:


> i will look into that,it might take a while for me to get up enough money but i will have that done


We are having one of our mares palpated and possible ultrasound done on the 22nd of this month. The palpation cost $25 and the ultrasound is $30 so it's not as expensive as it may sound. I figured she would end up costing us more than the other horses combined turns out she is actually going to be the cheapiest on this vet bill.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

You should speak with your vet about it, I was still in school when I went through this with my filly and my vet was happy to work out a payment plan, but I know that some vet's won't do that.


----------



## DrumRunner

franknbeans said:


> I also DO NOT agree with Drum Runner and her rotational dewormer. That is not recommended so much anymore. Do the power pack, then do fecals every 3 months. Costs about the same as the wormer and you know what you are dealing with. Many times you don't even need to worm.


It's not MY rotational dewormer and I don't use it regularly..Although it is a good way to get a good start on a horse though, especially a young horse. I gave that as an example to Kayla so she could cover all of her bases. You don't have to agree with it but it is a very good option and a learning tool for a "beginner" horse person...It's a very good chart and gives good details and information on different wormers. 

Kayla, definitely take all of this information up with your vet. He can tell you more and probably better ideas since he will personally be the one working with you and the filly.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

OK. I'm seeing some real problems here. I may have missed something, but how did you come by this horse in the first place? Did you actually purchase her? Do you have other horses? Did you do your homework, so as to know that it constantly costs money, and usually a lot of it, to keep a horse? I did not know she had been kept with stallions, but asked if she might be in foal, because she looked like she might be, from the pictures. Much too late now for a shot to abort her. 

I cannot imagine, anyone keeping a filly of her age, let alone her condition, with stallions or colts over about 4 months of age. I hope she is not with stallions/colts now.

And I agree with NdAppy. Horses do not absorb, they abort. 

Lizzie


----------



## franknbeans

DrumRunner said:


> It's not MY rotational dewormer and I don't use it regularly..*Although it is a good way to get a good start on a horse though, especially a young horse.* I gave that as an example to Kayla so she could cover all of her bases. You don't have to agree with it but it is a very good option and a learning tool for a "beginner" horse person...It's a very good chart and gives good details and information on different wormers.
> 
> Kayla, definitely take all of this information up with your vet. He can tell you more and probably better ideas since he will personally be the one working with you and the filly.


Not really, since you don't know what you are "starting" with. Horse may already have resistant strains. Best start would be vet. JMHO.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I have heard that horses absorb the follicles in an early pregnancy, then abort after a certain time period. That is worth some research. 

Also, I have run colts in with fillies who were both young and never resulted in a pregnancy. I have heard of others who did however.


----------



## DrumRunner

Featheredfeet, It's a very very long story that has been discussed in now 6 or 7 threads including this one..It always turns into a heated debate and the OP asked it not be brought up in this thread..Allison Finch closed the last thread and advised we move on and try to be a little more constructive instead of getting it going again...

You can read about it here but let's not bring it back to life..It's done..All we need to do now is give good advice and hope the OP takes it to heart..
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/my-new-paint-filly-111537/


----------



## DrumRunner

franknbeans said:


> Not really, since you don't know what you are "starting" with. Horse may already have resistant strains. Best start would be vet. JMHO.


Well we all have our opinion and I'm not going to argue with you..I don't know what you've gotten so upset with me about recently but it's *DONE*...I'm not going to keep getting in arguments with you. Okay?? Time to get over it.


----------



## NdAppy

trainerunlimited said:


> I have heard that horses absorb the follicles in an early pregnancy, then abort after a certain time period. That is worth some research.
> 
> Also, I have run colts in with fillies who were both young and never resulted in a pregnancy. I have heard of others who did however.


It may very well be referred to as absorbing, but it is in no way physically possible for a mare (or any animal) to absorb a fetus.


----------



## missnashvilletime

This thread is as pointless as the last, this one should also be closed. You can't help someone who doesn't want to be helped. You can give advice that doesn't mean the OP is going to take it. Just my $.02.


----------



## DrumRunner

missnashvilletime said:


> This thread is as pointless as the last, this one should also be closed. You can't help someone who doesn't want to be helped. You can give advice that doesn't mean the OP is going to take it. Just my $.02.


How is it pointless? And the OP has taken a whole different attitude without everyone jumping in and telling her she's stupid. What is that going to accomplish? If you really feel like you have good advice to add to the thread please contribute, but other than that there really isn't more to say. The arguing is done. Time for a constructive conversation that will actually HELP the OP. You can't make her listen, but you can actually be helpful and not negative the whole time.


----------



## cmarie

NdAppy said:


> It may very well be referred to as absorbing, but it is in no way physically possible for a mare (or any animal) to absorb a fetus.


I think they call it absorbing because the fetus is too small to see/find most of the time so they say it's absorbed, no it's not possible to literally absorb, but possible to slip/abort without detection.


----------



## NdAppy

I am guessing that as well cmarie.


----------



## tbstorm

:'( I'm sorry to be that person to bring it up after you asked not to but I CAN'T HELP IT!!! you have this super cute little shaggy under developed filly, no job, bfs paying (but not...? cuz you don't have money for a $30 ferrier visit, no money for vet or good feed) your baby needs to grow! She has to be pain free! well she has the right to be! im sorry sorry sorry but i can't help it! try harder! bag groceries at the supermarket for 7.50 an hour, work four hours and bam you have your first ferrier visit. I apologize again and im sorry, im also way younger then you and i honestly feel terrible because its not my place, you didn't ask but i feel everyone has a point in thier own way! oh and i read the last thread that was closed, only when theres a problem people on here get that intense, wake up sweetie because people see a problem! mind you no one has the right to be so goddamn RUDE about it! like you rescued the horse its not like you did this to her!! but now fix it! please fix it! shes so cute and terribly sweet looking. like omg those eyes!! how could you not want to do everything in your power to lend her a hand and i bet you do! now do it!! gosh im sorry! im all over the place here! she'll be gorgeous.


----------



## missnashvilletime

DrumRunner said:


> How is it pointless? And the OP has taken a whole different attitude without everyone jumping in and telling her she's stupid. What is that going to accomplish? If you really feel like you have good advice to add to the thread please contribute, but other than that there really isn't more to say. The arguing is done. Time for a constructive conversation that will actually HELP the OP. You can't make her listen, but you can actually be helpful and not negative the whole time.


It's pointless because the OP asked about conformation; she also asked to NOT have input on the horses health. This thread is already becoming like the last, her health has been dragged into it. Even if she had asked about health, do you see how many pages this thread is? How many different things she has been told to do about the same thing? Yes, it's good to get different opinions and see what works for you; however she has already stated she doesn't have enough money to try all of these things. IMO she should find a few, reliable people that will help her get her filly in the best shape she can with the money she has. She has expressed her desire to keep the filly and not sell it in another thread; if you cannot change her mind about that just help her deal with what she has.
I am not going to argue this, I am just stating that this is where the other tread started to go wrong and I am honestly done posting about it because I have given my confo critique and my input on a fairly cheap way to help her filly gain weight and that's what this thread was about.
I'm not trying to be negative, just realistic.


----------



## trainerunlimited

I think in this case, her conformation is directly related to her health. IMHO, people who want to say really rude things need not post at all. I'm all about receiving/doling out constructive criticism, but "this thread is pointless" has nothing to do with what we are discussing and is posted needlessly. 

The girl is trying to do right by the horse and there isn't much sense in bamming her for something she already knows. I've rescued plenty of colts who looked like this and ended up turning into decent horses. Give her a chance, she just got the dang thing!


----------



## kaylaturner

toosexy4myspotz said:


> We are having one of our mares palpated and possible ultrasound done on the 22nd of this month. The palpation cost $25 and the ultrasound is $30 so it's not as expensive as it may sound. I figured she would end up costing us more than the other horses combined turns out she is actually going to be the cheapiest on this vet bill.


that isnt as bad as i thought it would be.i will call the vet tomorrow and see how much all that will cost



FeatheredFeet said:


> OK. I'm seeing some real problems here. I may have missed something, but how did you come by this horse in the first place? Did you actually purchase her? Do you have other horses? Did you do your homework, so as to know that it constantly costs money, and usually a lot of it, to keep a horse? I did not know she had been kept with stallions, but asked if she might be in foal, because she looked like she might be, from the pictures. Much too late now for a shot to abort her.
> 
> I cannot imagine, anyone keeping a filly of her age, let alone her condition, with stallions or colts over about 4 months of age. I hope she is not with stallions/colts now.
> 
> And I agree with NdAppy. Horses do not absorb, they abort.
> 
> Lizzie


i traded my horse for 3 babies and i only kept 1.she has been with them her whole life im guessing..i dont really know



missnashvilletime said:


> This thread is as pointless as the last, this one should also be closed. You can't help someone who doesn't want to be helped. You can give advice that doesn't mean the OP is going to take it. Just my $.02.


it didnt start out that way.



tbstorm said:


> :'( I'm sorry to be that person to bring it up after you asked not to but I CAN'T HELP IT!!! you have this super cute little shaggy under developed filly, no job, bfs paying (but not...? cuz you don't have money for a $30 ferrier visit, no money for vet or good feed) your baby needs to grow! She has to be pain free! well she has the right to be! im sorry sorry sorry but i can't help it! try harder! bag groceries at the supermarket for 7.50 an hour, work four hours and bam you have your first ferrier visit. I apologize again and im sorry, im also way younger then you and i honestly feel terrible because its not my place, you didn't ask but i feel everyone has a point in thier own way! oh and i read the last thread that was closed, only when theres a problem people on here get that intense, wake up sweetie because people see a problem! mind you no one has the right to be so goddamn RUDE about it! like you rescued the horse its not like you did this to her!! but now fix it! please fix it! shes so cute and terribly sweet looking. like omg those eyes!! how could you not want to do everything in your power to lend her a hand and i bet you do! now do it!! gosh im sorry! im all over the place here! she'll be gorgeous.


i do believe i asked people to NOT do that.
im trying to get help and that cant happen with rude people like you and i DO NOT appreciate you sayin tha GD word on my thread. and believe me,ive been applying for all kinds of jobs...there aint any here.



trainerunlimited said:


> I think in this case, her conformation is directly related to her health. IMHO, people who want to say really rude things need not post at all. I'm all about receiving/doling out constructive criticism, but "this thread is pointless" has nothing to do with what we are discussing and is posted needlessly.
> 
> The girl is trying to do right by the horse and there isn't much sense in bamming her for something she already knows. I've rescued plenty of colts who looked like this and ended up turning into decent horses. Give her a chance, she just got the dang thing!


thank you!! i am trying to fix things.

i only posted this thread so it wouldnt be like the last one. which dont look like thats gunna happen.

i came here for help and im not really gettin any. i do not plan on posting anything on here anymore because of all this. i dont wanna argue i jus want help!!!!!


----------



## jbolt

you traded your healthy horse for 3 starved ones! How mean, she put up with you and was your horse and you send her to someone who you KNOW doesn't feed their horses? you are a very mean girl, I have never felt my age before now and Im 27. you are 20. you make me embarrassed to be a young horseperson.


----------



## kaylaturner

jbolt said:


> you traded your healthy horse for 3 starved ones! How mean, she put up with you and was your horse and you send her to someone who you KNOW doesn't feed their horses? you are a very mean girl, I have never felt my age before now and Im 27. you are 20. you make me embarrassed to be a young horseperson.


yes i actually did trade her for 3 babies..
i had good reasons to and i didnt know these babies were like this.

my old horse in now the horse of a 8 year old boy who loves her to death.
his horse died 2 months after he got her. now he has the perfect horse that will be his for ferever.

im so glad i make you feel that way


----------



## mlouati1389

just figured id show you this link. Beautiful Female Paint Horse little filly looks real similar to yours. could maybe be sisters


----------



## kaylaturner

mlouati1389 said:


> just figured id show you this link. Beautiful Female Paint Horse little filly looks real similar to yours. could maybe be sisters


wow it really does look like her!
theres a possibility lol


----------

